# Farm Name



## Womwotai (Feb 4, 2014)

I have just read through a whole thread about how people came up with their farm name and it has inspired me to _finally_ come up with a name for our farm.  I am doing this as a poll as I'd like to get feedback on what appeals to the most people.  If you feel like commenting as to why you chose your answer, I'd appreciate it.  Or better yet, if a name springs to mind that is not on the list, please suggest it - I am still very open to suggestions and don't lean towards any of the names in the poll over the others, at this point.

How I came up with the names in the poll: We live on 10 acres in a region that was originally prairie, and where it is windy more days than it is not.  Our pasture has a good-sized pond in the middle of it and the whole property is bordered on the west side by a hedge row made up primarily of Osage Orange, otherwise known as hedge wood (the "fruit" that grows on it are large balls called "hedge apples" that are consumed eagerly by horses and squirrels but not much else).  We are raising chickens, turkeys, muscovies, Boer goats, Hair sheep and a large organic veggie garden.  We plan to start an orchard this year.


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks to those who have voted so far but the results are tied.  Anyone else want to weigh in and see if I can get a clear winner?  Please???


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 4, 2014)

I voted so I can't help here but I am curious how you say your username and how you came up with it.


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 5, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> I voted so I can't help here but I am curious how you say your username and how you came up with it.


LOL.  I have a program called Splash ID on my computer that stores all my passwords.  Kind of like a vault, so I only have to remember one password to get into the vault.  Anyway, I recently updated my computer so had to install Splash on the new computer and only then realized it has an option to generate a password for you.  You can set whether you need a capital letter, numeral or special character, and how long you want the password to be, and it generates it for you.  Brilliant!  And THEN I noticed it will also generate anything else you want.  So when I was trying to come up with a unique user name for the forum, I turned to Splash and asked it to generate me a name.  The only thing I asked was that it be "pronounceable".  Each time I clicked "generate" it gave me a new list of 8-10 names and I just kept going until I found one I sorta liked.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Baymule (Feb 15, 2014)

I voted for Osage Acres Farm. We have those trees here in east Texas, only we call them Bois d'arc .......and being Texans......we corrupted the French pronunciation  into bodark. Boe-DARK Dunno know how to speak French anyway....


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks Baymule - how funny - I have never heard them called that before.  It gives me another option for Farm name LOL.  Bodark Farm.  Heh.  I actually kinda like it.  Especially because, around here, it would be very obtuse since I doubt most people would have heard that name used.

I hadn't checked the results in quite awhile and now see there is another tie.  Hmmm…..would love a few more votes.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 15, 2014)

Voted already...and can't vote a second time....kind of like Bodark Farm now


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 16, 2014)

I love the story about how you came up with your username!  Every time I see it, I think of that "King of the Hill" episode where they took the boys on an 'order of the straight arrow' camping trip and they kept calling on 'wematanya'.

I would have a hard time choosing a farm name (I don't have one yet).  How about Prairie Wind Farm?  Bodark is cute too though...


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 16, 2014)

Do a google search to find farms in your area. That will give you an idea of what names to stay away from. You want something unique.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 16, 2014)

Womwotai said:


> Thanks Baymule - how funny - I have never heard them called that before.  It gives me another option for Farm name LOL.  Bodark Farm.  Heh.  I actually kinda like it.  Especially because, around here, it would be very obtuse since I doubt most people would have heard that name used.
> 
> I hadn't checked the results in quite awhile and now see there is another tie.  Hmmm…..would love a few more votes.


Growing up, we called those trees bodark and the fruit were always called Horse Apples. Those trees ARE good for something tho--they make great fenceposts. They look kind of ugly, but are hard and dense and very very resistant to rot. It was only in recent years, that I knew them by their Osage Orange name. We used to have horse apple fights all the time as a kid--yes, they hurt when you get hit. 
A little more info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maclura_pomifera


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 17, 2014)

A lot of people around here call them horse apples too, since horses like to eat them.  My neighbor has horses so in season, I gather them up and throw them over the fence to her horses.  I had hoped that pigs would eat them too, because if so, I could consider fattening a couple of hogs on them but sadly, when I googled it, it didn't sound like that was the case.  I know squirrels like them, and apparently cows do too, but its not good for cows to try to eat them because their lack of teeth lends them to getting lodged in the throat where they are choking hazard.  I've also heard that if you have problems with bugs or spiders in your house, you can line these up around the perimeter of the house and it will deter them.  I dunno - never tried that.

As for the farm name…..I shared the list of my ideas with DH, along with "Bodark Farm" (@Baymule ) and he likes Bodark Farm the best  so I think that may be what we go with….


----------



## Baymule (Feb 17, 2014)

Haha @Womwotai !!!!! Haha!! I just read this thread to my DH and he got a good laugh too. I love the name Bodark Farm!! It sure will get people to ask about the name! Nobody around here knows what Osage Orange is! @greybeard is right, the wood makes fantastic fence posts. Do ya'll use them for fence posts too?


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 18, 2014)

No, we haven't used them as fence posts, mainly because we didn't need to, but around here I do see a lot of the older fences that used them.  You can tell they've been there for donkey's years but are still going strong.  I've read that Osage Orange is prized by carpenters building furniture too, because it turns out really beautiful, strong pieces.  It is hard to work with and for the most part the carpentry has to be done by hand, so it is rarely used and the pieces tend to be pretty expensive.

It burns VERY hot, and it cracks and pops a lot, but it does build a nice fire.


----------

